# Naderhand



## ThomasK

Op bepaalde (zelfs betere) vertaalsites wordt 'naderhand' vertaald als 'afterwards'. Ik wil eigenlijk graag een vertaling die juister is.

Eventueel ook een preciezere aanduiding van de betekenis. Ik dacht daarnet nog dat het juist gebruikt is in een zin als "Wij hebben de hele avond gepraat. Naderhand ontdekte ik dat zijn vader vroeg gestorven", maar ik twijfel toch weer. Dat betekent volgens mij niet echt dat ik dat het na het gesprek wist (het is wel een gevolg), wel dat ik het stilaan besefte, in de loop van het gesprek... Ik denk  aan zoiets als 'naarmate het gesprek vorderde'...


----------



## Xaprios

In mijn eigen ervaring gebruik ik naderhand niet vaak, maar op de momenten dat ik het gebruik, gebruik ik het om iets aan te geven wat na een bepaalde gebeurtenis afspeelde. De zin die je in je post hebt gezet klinkt voor mij gewoon goed, maar het voelt voor mij alsof de situatie al is afgelopen. Dat je daarna bijvoorbeeld op Facebook zat en erachter kwam dat zijn vader was gestorven.


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt vermoedelijk gelijk: die 'naderhand' slaat zelfs niet op het gesprek. Ik denk trouwens dat het geregeld door 'gaandeweg' kan worden vervangen, hoewel, nee: je mist dan iets van de verwijzing naar het bewustwordingsproces...

Nu, plots denk ik eraan: hetzelfde 'nader' vinden we in 'bij nader toezien'  (_on closer inspection, on examination, when you have a closer look_), en het lijkt iets dergelijks te impliceren, met name een bewustwording. En toch: het lijkt toch niet hetzelfde (het lijkt te visueel).


----------



## bibibiben

_Naderhand _betekent voor mij inderdaad niet _onmiddellijk erna_ of _na afloop_, maar wel _later_. _Later _kan in het Engels met _afterwards_ vertaald worden. Of anders _later on_.

_Naderhand_ klinkt mij wel een tandje formeler in de oren dan _later _(maar weer niet zo formeel als _nadien_, een woord dat in België veel gangbaarder lijkt te zijn).

Het probleem lijkt mij meer dat je in het Engels zowel _na afloop_ als _naderhand/later_ met _afterwards_ kunt vertalen. Misschien wringt het op dat punt vooral?


----------



## ThomasK

Voor mij is er semantisch iets heel specifieks aan 'naderhand', dat niet echt weergegeven kan worden met al die 'later'-woorden: iets als 'bij nader toezien' of zo. Zoiets als: het kostte mij tijd om het te beseffen. Dat element van het met vertraging tot inzicht komen of tot actie lijkt mij niet voldoende te worden uitgedrukt met 'afterwards'. Maar misschien maak ik het te moeilijk en vertrek ik te veel vanuit een "hyperindividueel" begrip van 'naderhand'...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik geloof dat ik wel begrijp waar je op doelt. In _daarna_ en _na afloop_ treedt het consecutieve aspect sterk op de voorgrond, maar in _naderhand_ en _later_ juist niet.

In de twee uitspraken hieronder is niets opvallends aan de hand:
1. Ze was de dag voor haar zelfmoord in een heel zonnig humeur. Naderhand besefte ik dat ze zo uitgelaten was omdat ze geen twijfels meer kende.
2. Ze was de dag voor haar zelfmoord in een heel zonnig humeur. Later besefte ik dat ze zo uitgelaten was omdat ze geen twijfels meer kende.

Maar met _daarna _en _na afloop _als vervangers loopt het geheel niet meer zo lekker:
3. Ze was de dag voor haar zelfmoord in een heel zonnig humeur. Daarna besefte ik dat ze zo uitgelaten was omdat ze geen twijfels meer kende.
4. Ze was de dag voor haar zelfmoord in een heel zonnig humeur. Na afloop besefte ik dat ze zo uitgelaten was omdat ze geen twijfels meer kende.

In 3 en 4 volgt het besef vrijwel onmiddellijk op iets anders. Dat 'iets anders' kan in dit geval alleen slaan op de zelfmoord. Wat vreemd is. Koud was het touw uitgebungeld of de verklaring voor haar uitgelatenheid tjoepte in het hoofd van de persoon in kwestie? Het is maar moeilijk voorstelbaar. De lezer blijft dus met vraagtekens achter.

In 1 en 2 is er nog wel sprake van sequentie ('eerst dit, dan dat'), maar in het midden blijft wanneer dat besef nu eigenlijk kwam. En omdat de directe opeenvolging ontbreekt, ontbreekt ook de onmiddellijkheid, wat ruimte laat voor een interpretatie van een geleidelijk groeiend besef.


----------



## bibibiben

O, nog iets:



ThomasK said:


> Nu, plots denk ik eraan: hetzelfde 'nader' vinden we in 'bij nader toezien'  (_on closer inspection, on examination, when you have a closer look_), en het lijkt iets dergelijks te impliceren, met name een bewustwording. En toch: het lijkt toch niet hetzelfde (het lijkt te visueel).



_Nader _in _naderhand_ is niet de vergrotende trap van _na_. _Naderhand_ moet gelezen worden als _na der hand_ = _na de hand_.


----------



## ThomasK

Voilà, dat zou wel eens de clou kunnen zijn, inderdaad: de tijdsfactor is inderdaad niet echt het punt, of blijft vaag. Lijkt mij heel goed onder woorden gebracht. Bedankt!


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> O, nog iets:
> 
> 
> 
> _Nader _in _naderhand_ is niet de vergrotende trap van _na_. _Naderhand_ moet gelezen worden als _na der hand_ = _na de hand_.


En wat moet dat dan precies betekenen?


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie vraag. Dit vind ik in etymologiebank.nl:

_na der hant_ ‘later’, letterlijk ‘na de hand’, met → *hand* in de overdrachtelijke betekenis *‘temporele nabijheid’*, zoals nu nog in _ophanden zijn_ ‘binnenkort te gebeuren staan’, _op voorhand_ ‘van tevoren’.​
Interessant, lijkt mij. Niet?


----------



## ThomasK

ThomasK said:


> Goeie vraag. Dit vind ik in etymologiebank.nl:
> 
> _na der hant_ ‘later’, letterlijk ‘na de hand’, met → *hand* in de overdrachtelijke betekenis *‘temporele nabijheid’*, zoals nu nog in _ophanden zijn_ ‘binnenkort te gebeuren staan’, _op voorhand_ ‘van tevoren’.​
> Interessant, lijkt mij. Niet?


----------

